# What's the difference - lock-off/dedicated 2bed?



## gands.frost (Aug 8, 2008)

Can someone tell me the difference in layout/amenities between the dedicated 2 bed units and the lock-offs.  In particular is there a difference in beds in the 2nd bedroom?

Many thanks

India


----------



## M&M (Aug 8, 2008)

I don't know about the other resorts, but at BCV there are two different kinds of dedicated 2 bedroom units. Some are dedicated 2 bedrooms with a queen bed and a pullout sofa in the second room. Others are dedicated 2 bedroom units with 2 queen beds in the second bedroom. You have to specify which you want when you make the ressie. The ones with 2 queen beds go pretty quickly.


----------



## RumpleMom (Aug 8, 2008)

At Old Key West, the dedicated two bedroom will have two queen size beds in the second bedroom with no door to the outside.

The lock-off two bedroom will have two queen size beds in the second bedroom with a door to the outside, a kitchenette with a small refrigerator, microwave, coffemaker and toaster, basically all the amenities of a studio. 

OKW does not have a pull-out couch in a bedroom. They are queen size beds.


----------



## gands.frost (Aug 8, 2008)

*2nd bed in lock-off - own door to outside?*

Thanks for your speedy replies.  I'm assuming that the 2nd bed in the lock-off will have it's own door to the outside then?  I'm concerned that if we are in the master bed and our 4 little ones in the 2nd bed, they may be able to get out.  Our 4 year old is a bit of an escape artist.

India


----------



## M&M (Aug 8, 2008)

*Yes*



India said:


> Thanks for your speedy replies.  I'm assuming that the 2nd bed in the lock-off will have it's own door to the outside then?  I'm concerned that if we are in the master bed and our 4 little ones in the 2nd bed, they may be able to get out.  Our 4 year old is a bit of an escape artist.
> 
> India



Yes, there is a door to the outside from the lock-off.


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 9, 2008)

India said:


> Can someone tell me the difference in layout/amenities between the dedicated 2 bed units and the lock-offs.  In particular is there a difference in beds in the 2nd bedroom?
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> India



The lock-off has king bed in the master, one queen bed and sleep sofa in the second bedroom. The dedicated has two quun beds in the second bedrrom.

The lock-off has a full kitchen and a half kitchen. The dedicated only had the full kitchen.

The lock-off will have two entrances, one on each side. The dedicated only has one entrance.


----------



## icydog (Aug 9, 2008)

India said:


> Thanks for your speedy replies.  I'm assuming that the 2nd bed in the lock-off will have it's own door to the outside then?  I'm concerned that if we are in the master bed and our 4 little ones in the 2nd bed, they may be able to get out.  Our 4 year old is a bit of an escape artist.
> 
> India



You could always put the kids into the master bdrm and you and your hubby take the lockoff studio.


----------

